# Cars with no brake lights/one headlight



## WhoAmI (26 Feb 2008)

I was behind a guy this evening on the way home who DEFINITELY had no brake lights. Really annoying, not to say dangerous. How do you draw the driver's attention to this? I was thinking of printing a sign onto an A4 page saying "YOUR BRAKE LIGHTS ARE NOT WORKING" in reverse lettering and holding it up when stopped. Any better ideas?

And another thing... why don't people notice that they have a headlight bulb blown? Is this not an offence under the Road Traffic Act?

Just letting off steam...


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

All very annoying, up there with the idiots that drive around with their front fog lights on when there's no fog.

 (can of worms, what can of worms?)


----------



## WhoAmI (26 Feb 2008)

Couldn't agree more with you on that one.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Feb 2008)

WhoAmI said:


> I was behind a guy this evening on the way home who DEFINITELY had no brake lights. Really annoying, not to say dangerous. How do you draw the driver's attention to this? I was thinking of printing a sign onto an A4 page saying "YOUR BRAKE LIGHTS ARE NOT WORKING" in reverse lettering and holding it up when stopped. Any better ideas?
> 
> And another thing... why don't people notice that they have a headlight bulb blown? Is this not an offence under the Road Traffic Act?
> 
> Just letting off steam...


 
Speaking as someone who is currently driving around with one good, one rubbish headlight I think driving while writing a sign in reverse in the hope that the person in front of you will be able to read it in their rear view mirror ( yeah right) would be much more dangerous.


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Speaking as someone who is currently driving around with one good, one rubbish headlight I think driving while writing a sign in reverse in the hope that the person in front of you will be able to read it in their rear view mirror ( yeah right) would be much more dangerous.



You're one to talk, posting on AAM while you drive!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Feb 2008)

LOL. I totally agree, and am ashamed of myself, however it is all relative and clearly OP is the boldest.


----------



## z103 (26 Feb 2008)

Tractors are the worst culprits. They can't dim their blinding central light and usually most of the bulk of the tractor is in darkness. Often you can tell what is it snailing up the road.

Do we even need farmers any more? - isn't most food imported?


----------



## DavyJones (26 Feb 2008)

What really annoys me is people driving on a wet/grey/dull day or early morning with parking lights on or worse no lights. do people realise they need to be seen. i always have my lights on (and no, i don't drive a Volvo). feel better now!


----------



## Calico (26 Feb 2008)

I don't like it when someone doesn't dip their lights when travelling behind you........as in,  they could be 500mtrs away so they either don't realise or don't care that they are dazzling you. 

Sometimes putting on the hazzards does the trick & they figure it.


----------



## WhoAmI (26 Feb 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Speaking as someone who is currently driving around with one good, one rubbish headlight I think driving while writing a sign in reverse in the hope that the person in front of you will be able to read it in their rear view mirror ( yeah right) would be much more dangerous.




I did say "holding it up *when stopped*" And anyway, get your bulb fixed!!!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2008)

Within the past two days I have seen two car drivers with absolutely no lights on at all in the hours of darkness on _Church Street/Constitution Hill_. Unbelievable!


----------



## joejoe (27 Feb 2008)

Calico said:


> I don't like it when someone doesn't dip their lights when travelling behind you........as in,  they could be 500mtrs away so they either don't realise or don't care that they are dazzling you.
> 
> Sometimes putting on the hazzards does the trick & they figure it.


 
only some times, what about the idot that drive a couple of meter's behind you flashing their lights and beeping their horn, just because you are doing the speed limit and they what to break it.Joejoe


----------



## Vanilla (27 Feb 2008)

WhoAmI said:


> I did say "holding it up *when stopped*" And anyway, get your bulb fixed!!!


 
Seriously though, agree with you. Am trying to get it fixed.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> All very annoying, up there with the idiots that drive around with their front fog lights on when there's no fog.
> 
> (can of worms, what can of worms?)


 
Don't mention the war !!!


----------



## Niallman (27 Feb 2008)

Don't get me started on the fog-lights!! Couldn't believe there last week and the week before when there was all the fog and there were plenty of people driving with no fog lights on at all. What is the confusion about fog lights?!?!?!? You turn them ON when theres fog and OFF when theres no fog! Oh wait sorry, its because these people thing the car looks good with them on isn't it, despite the the fact that they're more often than not badly adjusted or reflect back up off a wet road and blind on-coming drivers. So I guess you just turn them off then when its actually foggy because people won't be able to see how cool your car looks coz of all the fog!!


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

Niallman said:


> Don't get me started on the fog-lights!! Couldn't believe there last week and the week before when there was all the fog and there were plenty of people driving with no fog lights on at all. What is the confusion about fog lights?!?!?!? You turn them ON when theres fog and OFF when theres no fog! Oh wait sorry, its because these people thing the car looks good with them on isn't it, despite the the fact that they're more often than not badly adjusted or reflect back up off a wet road and blind on-coming drivers. So I guess you just turn them off then when its actually foggy because people won't be able to see how cool your car looks coz of all the fog!!


 
As I said don't mention the war


----------



## Niallman (27 Feb 2008)

Apologies! Bit of an off-topic rant there!


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> You're one to talk, posting on AAM while you drive!



She could do a lot worse like the one on telly one night who was caught putting on her mascara using the rear view mirror whilst driving at approx 60 mph


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

On the autostrada in Italy last year saw quite a few truck drivers with their newspaper across the steering wheel as they were driving along. Now I didn't see anyone putting on mascara, well none of the guys anways.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

Saw a Garda checkpoint last week - were checking insurance and tax, but didnt do anything about the idiots driving with broken brake & headlights or fog lights. This behaviour seems to be getting more and more common and I'm not surpised as the Gardai dont seem to care.


----------



## Dinging (27 Feb 2008)

Spoke with a garda friend of mine who is based in the west regarding fog lights.  He says that is is not illegal to drive around with your front fog lights on when there is no fog.  It is illegal to drive around with your back fog lights on when there is no fog and he has issued fines for this.  He says he often asks drivers why they have their front fog lights on at checkpoints and he gets one of two answers, people think it gives them more visibility of the road and two that they did not realise they had them on in the first place. The odd muppet will tell him that it looks cool.  So until there is a fine for driving with your front fog lights on be prepared to put up with this for years to come.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

Dinging said:


> Spoke with a garda friend of mine who is based in the west regarding fog lights. He says that is is not illegal to drive around with your front fog lights on when there is no fog. It is illegal to drive around with your back fog lights on when there is no fog and he has issued fines for this. He says he often asks drivers why they have their front fog lights on at checkpoints and he gets one of two answers, people think it gives them more visibility of the road and two that they did not realise they had them on in the first place. The odd muppet will tell him that it looks cool. So until there is a fine for driving with your front fog lights on be prepared to put up with this for years to come.


 
So what you're saying is the Gardaí are not implementing what the RSA say that they "must not be used" except where conditions dictate. Anyways, been through all this & more in other thread.


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2008)

I should have said nothing...


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> I should have said nothing...


 
.... remember the old saying.....think twice before ye say nowt


----------



## MrMan (27 Feb 2008)

I still think they look cool!


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> I still think they look cool!


 
Break out the Ray Bans quick


----------



## MrMan (27 Feb 2008)

> Break out the Ray Bans quick



You might need them for my dazzling lights


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

In the end of the day, going around with stupid looking bright lights attached to your front bumper in built up areas with good street lighting labels you as a stupid, dont know how to drive boy racer type in many peoples opinion.


----------



## MrMan (27 Feb 2008)

> In the end of the day, going around with stupid looking bright lights attached to your front bumper in built up areas with good street lighting labels you as a stupid, dont know how to drive boy racer type in many peoples opinion.


Interesting point of view, have you noticed just how many cars have spot lights on them? I always thought it was girls who couldn't driver, thanks for putting me straight.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> I still think they look cool!


 
That's just a bit sad really IMHO. No offence, obviously.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

> Interesting point of view, have you noticed just how many cars have spot lights on them? I always thought it was girls who couldn't driver, thanks for putting me straight.


 
"Motor vehicles (except motorcycles or electric vehicles with a maximum speed of 38km/h) must have the following lights and reflectors.

At the front:

*Two headlights (white or yellow)*
Two white sidelights
Direction indicator lights (amber only)
At the back:

Two red lights (commonly known as tail lights)
Two red brake lights
Two red reflectors
Number plate lighting
Direction indicator lights (amber only)
Remember:

You must use fog lights only in dense fog or falling snow. Turn them off in clear weather or you will risk causing glare or dazzling other drivers.
You may fit high mounted rear brake lights if you wish, but fitting other optional lighting is controlled by law.
Sections Rules for motorcyclists, Rules for cyclists and Other road users deal with the required lighting for motorcycles, bicycles and horse drawn vehicles.
*Before you change or alter the physical apperance of your vehicle, for example by fitting spot lights, bull bars or ornaments, take care not to increase the risk to road users, in particular the more vunerable ones, for example cyclists and pedestrians.*
You must not fit blue or red flashing lights which are solely reserved for Gardaí, ambulance and other designated service vehicles. See www.transport.ie for details.
You should not make any technical modifications to your vehicle without professional advice as these may have legal and safety implications.
You should also inform your insurance company, as some modifications can invalidate your insurance policy."



The above is pasted directly from the Rules of the Road. So if you have anything other than the lights mentioned in the rules of the road on, then you are breaking the rules of the road & so cant drive. I've highlighted the points you should bear in mind - its not only drivers who get blinded by spot lights. 

Remember that a "spot light" is meant to be used when the vehicle is *stationary or off road* - they are designed for construction, farming, hunting etc. whereby someone may need to light up an off road area to work or check something while the vehicle is parked up. So having "spot lights" on while driving is actually much more dangerous than having "fog lights" on - so I wouldnt make that argument if I were you.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

> Interesting point of view, have you noticed just how many cars have spot lights on them? I always thought it was girls who couldn't driver, thanks for putting me straight.


 
Just because there are many other idiots out there who cant drive, many of whom probably dont even have a full license, it doesnt mean its ok to drive badly.


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2008)

Anyway, nice day, wasn't it?


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Feb 2008)

Yeah, bright, sunny, not a patch of fog anywhere.... Roll on Friday...


----------



## MrMan (28 Feb 2008)

> That's just a bit sad really IMHO. No offence, obviously.



No offence taken, luckily my humour chromsome is still active, unlike others posters it seems, no offence by the way, I'm sure you have days when you like to smile.



> Just because there are many other idiots out there who cant drive, many of whom probably dont even have a full license, it doesnt mean its ok to drive badly.


Seem to have hit a nerve, I'm sure you are quite a capable driver and I'm sure you know all of the rules of the road, I on the other hand don't and am never likely to, but I wouldn't have pigeon holed myself into the 'idiots who can't drive' bracket. They do look cool though you have to agree on that!


----------



## Purple (28 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> They do look cool though you have to agree on that!



I really don't think so. I think they say too much about the driver to be cool.

BTW, fog lights are not the same as spot lights. Spot lights are the sort of light you mount on the roof and move by hand in case you want to count sheep in the middle of the night or something. Fog lights are the ones mounted below your headlights on the front of your car.


----------



## MrMan (28 Feb 2008)

> Just because there are many other idiots out there who cant drive, many of whom probably dont even have a full license, it doesnt mean its ok to drive badly.



I can't say that I have ever really noticed anything ontoward about drivers with spot/foglights or that theres was such animosity against drivers that have these extras on their cars. I do think that many posters are a ott in their grievances but you can't please everyone. Btw my use of the word cool was a little tongue in cheek, but I still can't fault them for how they look on a car.


----------



## Purple (28 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> I can't say that I have ever really noticed anything ontoward about drivers with spot/foglights or that theres was such animosity against drivers that have these extras on their cars. I do think that many posters are a ott in their grievances but you can't please everyone. Btw my use of the word cool was a little tongue in cheek, but I still can't fault them for how they look on a car.


 Which are you talking about, spot lights or fog lights?


----------



## MrMan (28 Feb 2008)

Front fog lights which are regularly referred to as spot lights .ie the ones in the front bumper


----------



## Purple (28 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> Front fog lights which are regularly referred to as spot lights .ie the ones in the front bumper


So it's fog lights so, not spotlights. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## MrMan (29 Feb 2008)

> So it's fog lights so, not spotlights. Thanks for clearing that up.



your more than welcome


----------



## bullbars (29 Feb 2008)

I'll agree with MrMan that they do look well on a car, Audi A4 & A6, for example but I dont think they dazzle on coming traffic as mush as having your full headlights on. I think its down to driver common sense ( a rare trait I know). You know if your spots are causing a problem from other driver reactions. I have 12 spot lamps on the front of my jeep but I'm fully aware that they will blind oncoming traffic so never use them on the roads and they are not linked to the headlamps.


----------



## Duplex (29 Feb 2008)

How do people know that driving with their fog lights on looks cool if they cant see their own fog lights?  That is. They are in their own car and therefore can't observe their fog lights and are denied the aesthetic pleasure of observed coolness.  Is it a case of drivers seeing other cars driving with their fog lights on and copying this to look cool or enhance their coolness?  Genuine question.


----------



## gebbel (29 Feb 2008)

Duplex said:


> How do people know that driving with their fog lights on looks cool if they cant see their own fog lights? .


 
Turn them on before you start your journey, get out of a car for a second and walk a few metres ahead of your stationary car in the driveway, then take a good look... it's not that hard....and god damn it does look good!


----------



## Niallman (29 Feb 2008)

How does it make it any different....its just a car with four lights instead of two!!  Looks brighter, thats about it.


----------



## MrMan (29 Feb 2008)

> Is it a case of drivers seeing other cars driving with their fog lights on and copying this to look cool or enhance their coolness? Genuine question.



Pretty much the case. Its like anything when it comes to aesthetics, you generally see it somewhere else first and decide you would like it for yourself, just look at all the ladies that have tatoos on the base of their backs its not like they can admire it themselves but they get it done anyway. I think its funny when people here have slagged the fact that someone likes the look of front fog lights because when they choose a car for themselves I'm sure that the aesthetic values come into play aswell.


----------



## MrMan (29 Feb 2008)

> How does it make it any different....its just a car with four lights instead of two!!  Looks brighter, thats about it.



I agree, it doesn't make a huge difference which makes it all the more amazing that they cause such a stir in the first place.


----------



## gebbel (29 Feb 2008)

Niallman said:


> How does it make it any different....its just a car with four lights instead of two!!  Looks brighter, thats about it.


 
Brighter yes, but looks well also.


----------



## Jock04 (3 Mar 2008)

gebbel said:


> Brighter yes, but looks well also.


 
And there's the rub.
Despite the Rules of the Road saying:



			
				csirl;586267Remember:[LIST said:
			
		

> [*]You must use fog lights only in dense fog or falling snow. Turn them off in clear weather or you will risk causing glare or dazzling other drivers.


"I" think my car looks nicer with them on, so I'll ignore rules that don't suit me & the rest of the country will just have to make the best of it.
Nice.


----------



## Purple (3 Mar 2008)

I drive an A4 and do not leave my front fog lights on. This is because it’s rude and may cause discomfort to oncoming traffic and I am not so insecure that I am concerned about how random strangers who drive past me perceive my level of aesthetic “coolness”.
If this is a reason for using your front fog lights all the time then you have deeper problems…


----------



## MrMan (3 Mar 2008)

> "I" think my car looks nicer with them on, so I'll ignore rules that don't suit me & the rest of the country will just have to make the best of it.
> Nice.



You may have noticed that in Ireland many of the 'rules' are bendy, it's not a cause of great concern. 



> I drive an A4 and do not leave my front fog lights on. This is because it’s rude and may cause discomfort to oncoming traffic and I am not so insecure that I am concerned about how random strangers who drive past me perceive my level of aesthetic “coolness”.



What does driving an A4 have to do with it?



> If this is a reason for using your front fog lights all the time then you have deeper problems…



Its hardly cause for a shrink


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2008)

MrMan said:


> What does driving an A4 have to do with it?


Bullbars said; _"I'll agree with MrMan that they do look well on a car, Audi A4 & A6, for example" _ That's all.


----------



## MrMan (4 Mar 2008)

Damn I was hoping you were being shallow!


----------



## Jock04 (4 Mar 2008)

MrMan said:


> You may have noticed that in Ireland many of the 'rules' are bendy, it's not a cause of great concern.


 
Probably the less said the better on that point.
By me anyway.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2008)

In e.g. Spain or Poland (and many more countries I'm sure) you wouldn't get away with one brake light or headlight for very long. In fact you are more likely to be stopped for this than for non-extreme speeding.

Also, in e.g. Spain it is a legal requirement to carry replacement bulbs in the car at all times - therefore the old "oh is the bulb gone? - I didn't realise" excuse won't help much: "no problem senor - simply replace it with your spare now then..."

Cue some mumbling and awkwardness followed swiftly by an on the spot fine...


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2008)

Caveat said:


> In e.g. Spain or Poland (and many more countries I'm sure) you wouldn't get away with one brake light or headlight for very long. In fact you are more likely to be stopped for this than for non-extreme speeding.


 Same in the USA


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2008)

MrMan said:


> Damn I was hoping you were being shallow!


----------



## Seagull (4 Mar 2008)

Caveat said:


> Also, in e.g. Spain it is a legal requirement to carry replacement bulbs in the car at all times - therefore the old "oh is the bulb gone? - I didn't realise" excuse won't help much: "no problem senor - simply replace it with your spare now then..."
> 
> Cue some mumbling and awkwardness followed swiftly by an on the spot fine...


One small problem these days is that changing the bulb is no longer a DIY job. The car manufacturers are trying to maximise revenue for the repair/maintenance division, so it's becoming more and more widespread that you need to take the car to a mechanic to change a blown headlight bulb.


----------

